# FFA National Convention!!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay, so this year I am planning to go to the FFA National Convention in Indianapolis. It is Oct. 24-27. I really wanted to go see The Band Perry Wednesday night. You had to register by mid-August and now we're starting Sept. Oh well... I am super excited though because ADGA, ABGA, and IBGA are all going to be there! :greengrin: :leap: It's going to be super fun! I can't wait to meet some new people!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool! :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We go every year, you will really enjoy yourself


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Great to hear from someone who's been before! If you go this year, maybe we'll see each other! If I remember right, my FFA advisor said we were going Friday Oct. 26...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know we are going this year, it will either be thursday or friday..not sure yet


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I went to that in 2009 when I was a sophomore. You'll have a lot of fun and meet a ton of people from all over the country!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We just had our FFA monthly meeting tonite. Our District Kick-Off is Sept. 26. I've went to that the past two years and enjoyed it. I just want to go to the National Convention! Our advisor said he would put up a sign up sheet soon! I'm really excited as the last 2 years everyone but me went due to lack of communication on the advisors end. But hey, I'm going this year, that's all that matters.  We are going Wednesday or Wednesday and Thursday. He hasn't made up his mind yet. I really wish he would though!


----------

